
How to Interview a Designer - ssclafani
http://www.quora.com/Jason-Putorti/How-to-Interview-a-Designer
======
jamesteow
"Trial and error. Give him or her a UI component to redesign, or present a
problem you’ve been facing and ask for some ideas on how to solve it."

Asking for ideas is cool. But I don't personally agree with having to re-
design something on the fly for them. If I don't come up with the ideal
solution in a short time, I don't think it should make-or-break the job.
Design needs time, just as much as any other craft.

Actually, I remember one company offered to interview me after viewing my
portfolio. They asked me to re-design a news website as a test. Since they are
a really big firm and well-known agency, I did it. After seeing two
iterations, they rejected me.

I eventually got a job at another well known agency (without having to do any
tests). Funnily enough, the news agency whose website I had re-designed in
that previous interview test signed up with the agency I was currently working
with. Thus, in the end, I ended up actually doing the real work.

